# Public land hunting etiquette



## mar8152 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was out hunting early this morning on public land. I understand that there could and more than likely will be other hunters besides me. I try to get where I am going really early and beat anyone else out.to.the wood. Around 6:30 i was up in my stand and looking out I could see a head lap coming my way through a trail. I flashed my.light just to say " Hey I am right here just so.you know". I was not upset that the hunter kept walking my way, but pissed when he came back though a few hours later. What is everyone thoughts on the proper etiquette when h7nting public land?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It's a free for all. Some people apply proper etiquette, and some people have no clue.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there a real definition of etiquette on public land?..I've been in my stand when drivers come through and walked right under me...nothing you can do about it...what you consider appropriate, someone else may have a different opinion...does that make them an idiot?..more than likely...but they did jump a nice 9 point right to me one year...it felt good to have a nice buck down right in the middle of their drive...karma I guess...almost wanted to thank them...but I didnt.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with the above statements, you just gotta make the best of it. Like the weather, it's just not something you can control on public land.
You'll see mostly courteous folks but a few jerks.
Good luck and Good Hunting


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

The best bet would be to find a area hard to get to , far from lots and no trails, easy access .was out on Friday and saw a group of deer , a doe, yearling and a nice 6 or so buck, on public land, a ways in from parking lots. Same things happen duck hunting on public spots, go real early all set up then at shooting time yo Yo s come in late and set out decoys, just got to bear with it or find a new area .


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

There was an area I hunted where I hiked in pretty far there were always people 50 yards inside the woods from the car. I know they get deer there but If I wanted to hunt past them what else could I do. I would feel bad if I was leaving and they were still there but same story I was stuck.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

a local public hunting area near my house is an area where there are hiking trails where we walk the dogs, Ive had guys give me all sorts of grief as we walked past with him set up 20 yards off the public hiking trail??? Not sure what to doin that case as we are walking and talking as we always do and not see the setup guy till he yells at us, of course the trails are out and back, he loved seeing us come back through as several others doing the same thing we were, Just sayin... not everyone out there knows you are there and has an option to walk around you, I'm pretty sure Im safer on the trails then busting through the bush... Food for thought...


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

The only etiquete i try to follow is if there is a car or cars parked where i was planning on hunting i go to a different spot, try to give those hunters some peace and quiet and not jump the deer in that area.
However ive parked and went into a spot where i thought nobody was hunting, and it was still dark in the morning, only to be greeted by 10 lights shining at me. It was amish people who were dropped of by someone and didnt leave their vehicle there. Ive seen this several times, you never actually know how many people are in the woods your hunting. 
Basically i agree public hunting land is a free for all, i try to be courteous and im sure most hunters who understand try to be couryeous too.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Anothet funny story was, 3 of set up in a public hunting spot. We all had good spots we scouted and were about a quarter mile away from eachother and were there for about 3 hours and all saw deer, when low and behold a bow hunter comes in trying to shoot a deer while walking with his bow, and had zero davey crocket skills. After i saw him i saw 3 deers bolting throughthe woods... 
We all got out of our stands and proceded to leave the woods and head back to our trucks. We didnt slash his tires or anything like that, but we left him a note on his car saying how he ruined our hunt and should think before going into the woods. He left the note at the same spot we went to the next week simply stating, this is public hunting land, we shook our heads and kind of agreed and realized thats just how public hunting land goes.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You'll definitely find all kinds on public land. I hunted nothing but public for years and years until I made some connections and had some private land to hunt. One of the places I hunted was very popular with squirrel hunters, and had several walk right up on my stand and spot me at the last minute. All apologized profusely for spoiling my hunt! I told them they hadn't spoiled a thing, and to just keep hunting and have a good day! 

I've also had squirrel, and rabbit, hunters run deer right to me, so it can work for you as well. 

And to the OP. The guy who walked in past you and back out the same way, probably wasn't all that familiar with the terrain, and only knew one way in and one way out! You'll have that on public land as well!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've hunted public land for years. Most people are considerate. Usually, bowhunting they won't see you until they are too close to you. Sometimes the other hunters help you, sometimes they hurt you. If they're walking, they will move deer. Especially rabbit or squirrel hunters. Just sit tight and wait for the deer to circle around them! 

For gun season, I try and plan my hunt around the idiots that get there late. I park at a spot that only has room for 1 or 2 cars. We get there at least an hour before we need to start walking in. I walk up the steep hill to the top and I sit on one side of the ridge while my dad sits on the other. This ridge sits 50 yds from private property in woods. There is thick cover in the private property. All of the other hunters come in from the other road. They through the open fields the deer are feeding in and walk up the creek which is an easy walk compared to the hill we climb. Every year, at least one deer is pushed up the hill to the ridge line by other hunters and one of us gets a shot early the first day. We used to try hunting the top of the ridge part that is open field, but found that when they are pushed by the idiots, they move too fast up the hill and don't stop until they are in the trees. The deer are all out of the fields by shooting time usually. I sit about 100 yds inside the tree line close to the paths that lead into the thick cover.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nothing you can do about it, years ago when i was pretty new to hunting i got out to mosquito public hunting really early (i was excited and couldnt sleep, it was opening day of shotgun), i climbed up in the tree a few hours before daylight (yes hours) and was set!! about 30 minutes after daylight i hear this clanging and yelling coming from behind me and getting closer. here comes a line of amish boys and girls. some carring shotguns, some carring pots clanging them together and yelling (not one piece of blaze orange either) they are about 10 yards behind me, i stood up in the stand and i said HEY, keep it down! one kid looked at me and just kept walking. then i hear a shot about 80 yards to my left. they all stop walking, talking and clanging the pots and look in the direction of the shot. about 30 seconds later i hear (im guessing) the kid that shot just start laughing his head off. a few started laughing and they started walking again. yes i was seriously pissed off and almost climbed down and let some of them know, but i didnt.

i still hunt public land and have learned a few things. my secret is to go as far in as you can. there have been many times ive carried my climber in and set it up the day before i planned on hunting because i was so deep in the woods, you will neeed to know the area before you do this and get a handheld gps and good compass, those little clip on reflective trail markers have helped me find my stand in the dark more than once. most public land hunters like it to be easy, they follow powerlines, well worn trails, creeks field edges and such. get away from those areas. oh and i try to never hunt during the weekend, that helps a lot..


----------

